# Cantinas in Mexico City



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

I've been planning to meet another forum member this week and we were talking about going to a cantina. Unfortunately, none of us has much experience with that sort of place so I thought I'd ask for some recommendations from others that could be better informed than me. 

And I know someone posted a few nice ones but I don't remember the thread or the page. 

We are looking for a good place to chat for a while, not too noisy and preferably easy to reach by public trasportation (if it's reasonably priced that would be great!) 

Oh, and do you know if the cantinas will open this holy week? 

Thanks!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Quetza said:


> I've been planning to meet another forum member this week and we were talking about going to a cantina. Unfortunately, none of us has much experience with that sort of place so I thought I'd ask for some recommendations from others that could be better informed than me.
> 
> And I know someone posted a few nice ones but I don't remember the thread or the page.
> 
> ...


Bar Salon Corona, I think on Calle Bolívar, Centro, is o.k. The tortas we ate there were passable.

La Mascota has been recommended on Chowhound and numerous blogs. Mesones 20, Centro. This is Tasty Trix on La Mascota (Keep in mind that it was their first trio to Mexico City, and their enthusiasm was very high.)

A few years ago, we went to a very crowded cantina botanera, ahh "La Montañesa", on Calle Palma, Centro, mentioned by Nick Gilman (Good Food Mexico City) and although the atmosphere was suitably raffish (a large pipe running along one wall in the upper room.), the food was totally unimpressive. And you really pay for those "free botanas" in inflated drink prices.

Another famous and classy cantina is Bar L'Opera, 5 de Mayo 10, Centro. We once enjoyed a drink there but didn't eat. That place has become somewhat of a tourist mecca. It might be the best choice if you want to have a sane conversation.

I can't imagine that cantinas would close for Holy Week, but I can't state that for a fact.

Please note: I'm not making any recommendations, as I'm not a big fan of these places.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've always thought it best that a woman, or women, shouldn't go into a Cantina on their own ... without being in the company of a man who is either familiar with the particular cantina, or from the neighborhood where it's situated..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I've always thought it best that a woman, or women, shouldn't go into a Cantina on their own ... without being in the company of a man who is either familiar with the particular cantina, or from the neighborhood where it's situated..


I think that was true some time ago. Nowadays there are trendy cantinas that welcome everyone, even women on their own.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I think that was true some time ago. Nowadays there are trendy cantinas that welcome everyone, even women on their own.


The OP provides no information I've seen as to the city/town they will meet, the type of cantina they will meet in ... traditional or "make believe" _trendy _bar/cantina, etc. If I had my crystal ball I could offer something more relevant.  But I still offer the advice, that women who wander into cantinas in many, many parts of Mexico are thought of as inviting a type of attention _nice_ ladies wouldn't want.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> The OP provides no information I've seen as to the city/town they will meet, the type of cantina they will meet in ... traditional or "make believe" _trendy _bar/cantina, etc. If I had my crystal ball I could offer something more relevant.  But I still offer the advice, that women who wander into cantinas in many, many parts of Mexico are thought of as inviting a type of attention _nice_ ladies wouldn't want.


The OP indicated in the title of this thread that she's looking for a cantina in Mexico City.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> The OP indicated in the title of this thread that she's looking for a cantina in Mexico City.


This is Wikipedia´s description of the term cantina. In Mexicali most women do go to cantinas but are welcome in bars so the term might be cute but bar would be much better. Also, in Mexicali if it is a Billiard Bar normally women might not be too welcome either. 

It seems Longford was focusing on "what" a cantina is. So he has a valid point. IMO Your point it was more restrictive years ago also is valid. Some things change faster in liberal Mexico City than they do elsewhere I might suspect. Tourist zones being an exception, I might also suspect. We have wondered into places in some towns to eat where we left, not feeling welcome, usually a bar with botanas. Alan

"Mexico 
In rural Mexico, a cantina traditionally is a kind of bar frequented by males for drinking alcohol and eating botanas (appetizers). Some cantinas are also known for being places where people gather to play dominoes, cards or other table games. Cantinas can often be distinguished by signs that expressly prohibit entrance to women (mujeres) and children (menores de edad), as opposed to a club, salon de bailar (dance hall), or salon de mariachi (typified by the Salon Tenampa, at the Plaza Garibaldi in Mexico City) which are intended for socializing between the sexes. 

Also, some cantinas explicitly prohibit entrance to dogs (perros) and men in police or military uniform (uniformados). Some of the traditional restrictions on entry to cantinas are beginning to fade away. However, in many areas it is still viewed as scandalous for proper ladies to be seen visiting a genuine cantina."


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The OP indicated in the title of this thread that she's looking for a cantina in Mexico City.


Yes, thanks ... I saw that just before reading your comments. I'll get-out my reading glasses ... next time.


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

I'll be clearer then and Longford, I hope you can use that crystal ball and offer some advice! 

Let's change cantina for bar then, if that makes things easier. I used the term because I associate bars with younger and more crowded enviroments and we're searching for a quieter place where a conversation can be held without shouting over background noise. Preferably a somewhat centric place in Mexico City, reasonably priced. I think that rules out stereotypical cantinas full of smoke, sweaty men and shuffling of cards! 

Being from Mexico City, I find the way this thread has gone really mind blowing. I've ocasionally gone to the traditional cantinas you are thinking of, with the card players and everything and while the environment does get uh... manlier, I've never had more trouble there than in other places, so maybe it's a generational thing? And about AlanMexicalli's post: I'm apalled at that wikipedia entry, not only would denying access by gender be rude in this day and age but it would also be ilegal and even more to have signs stating it! (even if I'm sure that in places some of these social conventions prevail.)


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*How about a coffeehouse?*



Quetza said:


> I'll be clearer then and Longford, I hope you can use that crystal ball and offer some advice!
> 
> Let's change cantina for bar then, if that makes things easier. I used the term because I associate bars with younger and more crowded enviroments and we're searching for a quieter place where a conversation can be held without shouting over background noise. Preferably a somewhat centric place in Mexico City, reasonably priced. I think that rules out stereotypical cantinas full of smoke, sweaty men and shuffling of cards!
> 
> Being from Mexico City, I find the way this thread has gone really mind blowing. I've ocasionally gone to the traditional cantinas you are thinking of, with the card players and everything and while the environment does get uh... manlier, I've never had more trouble there than in other places, so maybe it's a generational thing? And about AlanMexicalli's post: I'm apalled at that wikipedia entry, not only would denying access by gender be rude in this day and age but it would also be ilegal and even more to have signs stating it! (even if I'm sure that in places some of these social conventions prevail.)


I suggest a coffeehouse, free of the baggage carried by cantinas. One that I particularly like is the Café Toscano, Calle Orizaba, at the northeastern corner of Plaza Río de Janeiro, Colonia Roma Norte. Excellent coffee, good pastries, light meals, tomato soup was excellent. Free wifi. Tends to have a younger clientele.


----------



## StevenEmeryuk (Apr 18, 2013)

British Guy looking to meet expats! I live in Pedregal in Mexico City, Ive been here around 5 years now, I moved here at 23 and never left! Hope you hear from you all soon!


----------



## meowrox (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, I moved here not so long ago and I am getting to know DF too. I work by el Centro but live in La del Valle. If you guys are down to explore some pubs in el Centro, Condesa, La Roma, or Polanco I am down! Message me


----------

